# ASDA - Overnight parking



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

I recently sent ASDA an email asking about parking at their stores overnight, following a post on here about Tesco. My email and the ASDA response are below.

Hi

As the owner of a motorhome I often use ASDA for supplies and fuel when touring the UK. Following a discussion with some fellow motorhome users I became aware of the fact that Tesco allows motorhomes to use their carparks for overnight stays, providing that it is for a single night, the motorhome (maximum of 3) is parked well away from the store entrance and no waste is left behind. Does ASDA have a similar policy?

I'm an active member of a motorhome users website (motorhomefacts) which has in excess of 40,000 members on to which I would pass your response. Needless to say motorhome users, many of whom are pensioners, would most likely shop at the store whilst there which is good for yourselves.

Andy

Dear Andrew

Thank you for contacting me.

It would be best for you to contact the individual store that you are wanting to use and speak to the store manager as it is down to the discretion.

You can find our store telephone numbers on our website at www.asda.com and using our store locator.

Thanks again for contacting ASDA.

Kind Regards
Lucy Robinson
ASDA Service Team


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Well done that and Tesco we are doing better.
Always ask the manager is the best way and also shopping in the store helps. :wink:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah. Ask the manager while pushing a trolly full to the brim with groceries. :twisted: 

Walmart USA actively encouraged RV parking overnight. 

Ray.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

and walmart own asda things are looking up now all we need is camara 
to get the pubs and inns on a list 
chapter


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think Walmart DID own ASDA. Been sold recently.

Ray.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Asda has been 'bought' by Corinth which is a subsidary of Walmart in a restructuring move so still under Walmart's control


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

tax dodge see here
chapter


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*



locovan said:


> Well done that and Tesco we are doing better.
> Always ask the manager is the best way and also shopping in the store helps. :wink:


There is a large Tesco in close proximity to the channel tunnel. When our Volvo coach broke down, the tunnel were as helpful and a chocolate teapot, yet Tesco were happy to allow the Volvo assist vehicle etc and our coach on site. Plus 48 hungry passengers! It makes good business sense.

There was a Sainsbury store with a restaurant, moments from the A1, and we always used that as our meal break when on the A1. Cheaper, better value for the passengers, a it always caused a laugh too. You would be surprised how many bought items such as shampp and other travel bits and bats.

Russell


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

I have stayed on Asda sites overnight several times. Each time I asked the manager's permission. These have been 24 hour stores and I left early morning after enjoying a cheap breakfast and stocking up on supplies.

Park well away from the entrance so as not to inconvenience other customers, leave no mess and buy a few provisions and we'll, hopefully, keep these people on side.


----------



## mondo33 (Feb 17, 2009)

I posted this on other M/H sites re Parking at Asda Stores one in particular which springs to mind is Asda Cribbs Causeway J17 M5 the store used to allow HGV parking overnight at the top end of the car park I used it myself quite extensively when Iwas an HGV Driver (in a former life) after all you could get a reasonable meal with a beverage for 4 quid and then do a bit of shopping after

After a while it got silly on there a lot of "Foreigners" were parking there (one driver even did his smalls in the customer toilets!!) and the place was like a council tip...and who could blame the manager for stopping parking on his customer car park..they wouldn't even let Asda vehicles park overnight!!

Motorhomes are obviously a differing story so hopefully it may work for us as opposed to against us!! Happy Trails


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Some supermarket stores have their parking controlled by an outside company such as NCP. Has anyone any experience of trying to park overnight on such a car park? I am wondering if the store manager still has overall control of the parking. Perhaps he does because of staff parking?

JohnW


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

You might need to be a bit cautious trying to park overnight at my local ASDA. A bloke from the estate alongside the store operates a car/van sales business from the corner of the car park (right alongside the one of the entrances, so it is hardly discrete). There are usually half a dozen or more vehicles lined up with prices in the windows.

Occasionally, all the cars disappear, but they gradually creep back. It's been going on for a good ten years.

Then again, you might get a good offer......


Mike


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

I hadnt visited our nearest Waitrose in a small waterside village for a while but on visiting it yesterday I noticed it is now managed by NCP and quite clearly states 2 hours only. I suppose the few have ruined things for the many. It was much easier to find a pace though.


Motorhomer2


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*asda parking*

hi,

just been on a day out to llandodno,[bad idea,gale force winds]so thought i would ask at asda, about overnight parking, really,really nice man explained how we should go about it.

park up,go in store to koisk,ask to speak to manager,give reg no. and phone no, and proof of id.,they will then explain to parking attendent that you are overnighting,not parking,so 2 hour ban is waived,as he explained there could be times when it wasent convenient,like sat afternoon before christmas,but he could not think of any other time.

he advised parking up nearest the edge,near where the staff park,but only because it would be safer and quieter.

i thanked him profusly on behalf of this forum,and told him we where all nice people,clean,tidy,and very,very respectable............

mags


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mags 

Nice attitude, good approach. Well done on behalf of all of us. 

Thanks Geoff


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Its important to ask because some car parks are owned and run by third parties where the store is unable to do anything about parking enforcement.

In my local ASDA the car park is owned and run by the local authority so permission to park overnight is not within the jurisdiction of the store.
All users of the store car park have to pay. This arrangement is very common in the South West.


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

I used Wallmart carparks extensively on many tours of the US but always asked in the customer service desk beforehand.
Wallmarts even have their own road atlas with a list of all the stores throughout US with a invertation to stay.

In your correspondance with Asda it might have been prudent not to mention you are mamber of an orgaisation with 40,000 fellow M/H users. He is probably still having nightmares.


----------

